# If You Could Meet...



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

If you could meet and spend a day with one retriever person-living or gone- who would it be and why?

Someone (Tim Carrion) just loaned me the Dave Ellot book. Came yesterday & I really enjoyed it. I would have loved the opportunity to spend a day training with him and just talking (listening!) dogs afterwards.

I don't expect this to get nearly the attention as the "Testicle" thread , but anybody?

M


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

After you Miriam, I'd have to say Rex Carr. I'd like to ask him about the changes that have occurred since his passing, and what he sees in the future


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Rex....................


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Any of the old timers that have been successful and in the field trial game for years. I have met Roy McFall but never had the oppertunity to just sit and BS to much even though I trained with him daily for a couple months. Just trained all day every day.


----------



## Kevin WI (Mar 14, 2003)

Caesar Milan...anyone that can get into a dogs head that well is worth learning from.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

After reading the great posts on Lean Mac,I'd say a day with Jock Maclean weather training or not would be a life changing experiance.

Cheers Bryan.


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

"Cotton", Charlie Morgan or ol' D.L. himself! 
________
Mercedes-Benz M113 Engine Specifications


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Among the living, I'd like to meet Mike Lardy (hoping to get into his basic/transition seminar this year). Otherwise, Rex Carr and the owners and trainers of the 30s and 40s just to hear first-hand accounts about the Arden, Wingan, etc. dogs.


----------



## MRGD (Apr 9, 2007)

Flowageboy said:


> Caesar Milan...anyone that can get into a dogs head that well is worth learning from.


I don't have cable or dish since I don't watch much TV. I wish I did though so I could watch Mr. Milan. I have only seen part of one episode. I hear that he is pretty amazing. Maybe I'll by one of his books. Doesn't he have books?

tt


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Richard Wolters. His book Waterdog really changed the way 
I looked at my dogs. And I hear he liked a good 12 year old single malt...
My king of guy.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Among the living, I'd like to meet Mike Lardy (hoping to get into his basic/transition seminar this year). Otherwise, Rex Carr and the owners and trainers of the 30s and 40s just to hear first-hand accounts about the Arden, Wingan, etc. dogs.


Hi Tatyana..... I'm Shayne..... What's up? 

I'd like to meet Rex. Everything I hear about him makes me think he'd be cool to hang out with. I bet he'd want to know all about entering dogs online too! HAHA

I'd also love to spend a day with Mr Bechtel. THATS a guy i want to learn from.

Shayne


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> Hi Tatyana..... I'm Shayne..... What's up?


Well, hello....


----------



## brian lewis (Jun 6, 2005)

Shane M, unca jerry and the infamous Margarita Machine w/ salt.


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Rex and Judy....only idols in the sport as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Well, hello....


So um..... you come here often? ;-)

SM


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> So um..... you come here often?


Usually not, but in the last couple of weeks I guess I spent too much time here to get noticed. I better go hide for a while.


----------



## Norene S. (Feb 23, 2003)

Rex.........

~Norene~


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Usually not, but in the last couple of weeks I guess I spent too much time here to get noticed. I better go hide for a while.




It's official, i have ZERO game left.

I give up!

When i went to CA for the National this year, Julie Jacobs - Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader sat next to me on the plane. Cha-Ching right? NOT! I'm just gettin ready to go into mac daddy mode and the first words to come out of big daddy's mouth _"Oh cool, my wife has that same purse." _WTF IS THAT? MY WIFE? HER PURSE? GEEZUS! WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME?

It's a sad day fellas. I'm old and married and _slightly _less good looking than i used to me. I need a hug.  

SM


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Shayne I thought you executed that approach nicely!

Tatyana,Nice EXECUTION!!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> It's official, i have ZERO game left.
> 
> WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME?
> 
> ...


Just get used to it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

BryanMc said:


> Shayne I thought you executed that approach nicely!


ah... i dunno... it felt forced, had to put thought into it. Used to come so naturally.

Macy's is having a big sale today, imma go make myself feel better. 

SM


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> When i went to CA for the National this year, Julie Jacobs - Dallas Cowboy Cheerleader sat next to me on the plane. Cha-Ching right? NOT! I'm just gettin ready to go into mac daddy mode and the first words to come out of big daddy's mouth _"Oh cool, my wife has that same purse." _WTF IS THAT? MY WIFE? HER PURSE? GEEZUS! WHAT'S HAPPENING TO ME?
> 
> SM



It only gets worse…set the scene…I am having breakfast with a buddy of mine in Austin this past spring…waitress is a really nice looking UT coed and she keep smiling at me…so I say something to my buddy like… “don’t you ever get tired of the girls coming on to me and not you?” my buddy shrugs it off…well at the end of breakfast the little gal gives me a hug and says…AND I quote “you look just like my daddy back in Beaumont and I really miss him since I am at school…thanks for the hug”…My “buddy” is laughing and pissing his pant laughing and I there feeling like a poster child for the AARP.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Leddyman said:


> Richard Wolters. And I hear he liked a good 12 year old single malt...


Important quality. 


I think Dave Elliot would be the most interesting because of the time he trained and the perspective he would have training here and overseas.If he didn't want to talk,I'd pick Cotton Pershall and/or Charlie Morgan.The history would be fascinating to hear about first hand.If they weren't available I guess I'd just have to get out my unopened bottle of Balvenie and get smashed with Mr.Wolters.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Patrick Johndrow said:


> It only gets worse…set the scene…I am having breakfast with a buddy of mine in Austin this past spring…waitress is a really nice looking UT coed and she keep smiling me…so I say something to my buddy like… “don’t you ever get tired of the girls coming on to me and not you?” my buddy shrugs it off…well at the end of breakfast the little gal gives me a hug and says…AND I quote “you look just like my daddy back in Beaumont and I really miss him since I am at school…thanks for the hug”…My “buddy” is laughing and pissing his pant laughing and I there feeling like a poster child for the AARP.


OMG HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THATS THE FUNNIEST S$%T EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GENIUS!!!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> It's official, i have ZERO game left.



i dont think it helps when you have a picture of you and your wife as your avatar :wink::wink:


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

lillusk3 said:


> i dont think it helps when you have a picture of you and your wife as your avatar :wink::wink:


 He's got an avatar for any occasion


----------



## Jason Gillette (Feb 9, 2007)

Rex for sure. - He was the pioneer for many of todays programs.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> ah... i dunno... it felt forced, had to put thought into it. Used to come so naturally.
> 
> SM


If you thought what you put up was _game_, I'm seriously concerned about you...but then again, the psyche has some _serious_ defense mechanisms when it comes to keeping you from screwing up your life after you've gotten married.

As Illinois Bob said, just get used to it....

kg


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

i would have loved to have met Torch Flinn of Tighathoe goldens?? I spoke to her on the phone a few times but never met her.. Who knew her?? maria


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Leddyman said:


> Richard Wolters. His book Waterdog really changed the way
> I looked at my dogs. And I hear he liked a good 12 year old single malt...
> My king of guy.


Our retriever club did a demonstration at Game Fair at Armstrong Kennels near Anoka, MN. There were demonstrations of English vs. American bred dogs and in this demo was R. Wolters. Wollters had to use a healing stick and a lot of force to keep his dog steady. At this period of his life he had grayed and large mutton chops. A real Samuel Clemens reproduced.

At the end of the day a friends brother was talking to Mr. Wolters he claimed to have read his book. Wolters queried " Which One"?

"Tom Sawyer" the brother answered.


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Shayne, have no fear about the future.

Maturity brings on a subtle, but positive, improvement in our physical appearance.

Keep the faith and one day you'll be as pretty as me.

Jerry


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Back on topic. I thought long and hard on this. Bakewell? Cotton? Rex? Morgan? Carlisle? Merritt? There are so many.

And I must admit I think Miriam is right. *The winner is Dave Eliot. *


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Seriously....John Fallon


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

...organizing names....be back...in meantime though...those among the living: 

Andy Whiteley, ..edit! Janice ..and John  Gunn or visa versa....and another Dave Rorem Handling Seminar lasting about a week..or more...all with my "boys" in tow.


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

I have met some great trainers and some wonderful people so far, but I think Rex would be high on my list, and Richard Wolters just for the fun of it from what I have heard about him.
So far Jerry Day is my best met person so far in the retriever world, what a wonderful, full of life man he is!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

TOM QUINN!!!
What an all-around talent. His artwork and writings portray his passion for these dogs and the game. I feel I would have more in common with him than any of the others.

Danny Farmer I have met, but would love to hang out with and talk dogs.

Judy Aycock. I've been told that not many people have ever had a more burning desire to win. Rumor has it, she was a pretty good athlete at one time. Is there a more successful woman handler?


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tom Quinn's book is a treasure..his artwork is just beautiful...especially 4 pages in from page 116..

 FC AFC Right On Dynamite John ....."John" 

www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=27030 

Dam goes back to some great Golden Retrievers, too...love looking. 

Judy


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Well, since you asked Miriam......I would be very happy to spend a day with Carol Cassity, a whole day , just she and me and Maggie....or Val Ducross, same training ethics. Both of them know how to read the dogs and that is the one most important thing I have to learn.
Diane


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Chris, met and trained with John Fallon. He would surprise you. Really great guy. Gives good advice treats his dogs great. He loves his old guys. 
But you don't want to run under him. He sets up some tuff series. I can't get out of the first series with him.

Like to watch and train with Scott Martin and Bruce Mitchell - Chessie guys.

Dream of attending a Rorem handling seminar and going to another Andy Attar seminar. That's it for me.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Whiteley

Hey Judy - Andy Whiteley hugged me - EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!!!!
Oh my. Here I am being heartless and cruel to another Golden person. What depths have I sunk to????


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Usually not, but in the last couple of weeks I guess I spent too much time here to get noticed. I better go hide for a while.


 
Naw dont do that, you have some good input. Just ignore Shayne. He's pretty tame compared to 10 years ago.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

I second Dave Rorem as well. I was extremely fortunate to have spent most of the day during the latest Nat'l Am sitting next to Dave and asking him questions (I did not know who he was at the time, otherwise I would have been too intimidated to set my chair next to his; newbie's luck I guess). I have learned so much from him that day. I'd love to go to his handling seminar once I have a dog that is handling.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Richard Halstead, I think there are some great stories and more than a little dog knowledge there.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Tatyana,
Is Dave Rorem a really good teacher or what? I was fortunate to work video at his seminar last year and had a ball. Most of my work was done on day 1, so I was lucky to experience the rest up close and personal.
You won't find a harder working, more organized team than "Team Rorem".
BTW: Ill be filming from the field again this year.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

> Tatyana,Is Dave Rorem a really good teacher or what?


He is exceptionally good. While many people were chit-chatting in the gallery, Dave was always focused on the dogs--his clients' and others, keeping track of who handled on the marks, who did nice job, etc. I think Ted came up to him several times (I did not know who Ted was either at that time) to ask questions as well.


----------



## FowlDawgs (Oct 22, 2007)

Cray Stephenson, Chris Akin, and Justin Tackett. Those three have forgotten more than I'll ever learn. 

Cory


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Andy Whiteley
> 
> Hey Judy - Andy Whiteley hugged me - EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!!!!
> Oh my. Here I am being heartless and cruel to another Golden person. What depths have I sunk to????


Hey Becky...Push hugged me...eat your heart out!!!!!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Rex and one of his best pupils, Augie Belmont. I met Augie a couple of times but never got the chance to talk dogs & trialing with him. I would also like to meet Eloise Heller Cherry.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

I'd like to spend a summer throwing birds for and chatting with Judy Aycock. Looking back at the start she gave Danny Farmer, I'd have to think I could learn something there.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Lanse Brown. Qualified dogs for74 Nationals! I'm Impressed and that don't happen often. ;-)

john


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> Andy Whiteley
> 
> Hey Judy - Andy Whiteley hugged me - EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!!!!
> Oh my. Here I am being heartless and cruel to another Golden person. What depths have I sunk to????


Been hanging out with those lab people too much Becky??:evil: And Diane? There is a 12 step program....



Diane Brunelle said:


> Hey Becky...Push hugged me...eat your heart out!!!!!


I have heard many Torch stories, would love to have met her. At this point would just love to hang out and train with anyone-I have cabin fever!


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

Charlie Morgan to sit and talk. I get the sense he had the best stories.
For training, some of the Chesapeake amateur greats, "The Doc's" John Lundy, Miles Thomas, Wes Pelzer.

Tim


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

hands down jim gonia


----------



## Glenn McElroy (Jan 7, 2004)

Bill Eckett during spring turkey hunting season in Missouri. 

Glenn


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I ditto Lanse... What a character. Also any amateur that has trained and handled their dog to be a consistent national performer. Kippy comes to mind.

I've trained with alot of pro's and will continue to do so.... But amateurs have a creative twist at times that's very refreshing and innovative.

Angie


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

...as my young derby dog is coming back from the memory bird, the two judges say "good job". I turn around and realize my dog and I were being judged by Marvin S (ftrjuj) and Ted Shih! I would shake their hands!!! 

Now at the local tavern here in town, it would be DEADEYE and Angie hands down!

William W


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

To know what I know now, I would like to be able spend time again with Lornie Martens, Roger Reopelle, and Bob Wolfe all trainers I have spent time with, but never asked the questions I could now.

I shot flyers with Lornie and all I was able to say "Nice Shot!" Roger just related the #@#% cackling roosters that caused Yankee to break or as the Amateur Handbook put "Yank Broke Again".

Bob trained with our group but I never heard the stories.

Tall tales and Fat Lies regards,


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Richard, you are the one I want to talk to! I do not know enough yet to ask the appropriate questions of all the old sages, but I know you could tell dog stories that would deepen my enthusiasm for this sport


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Ive trained with some great trainers but would love to go **** hunting with Hugh Arthur again.


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> It's official, i have ZERO game left.
> 
> I give up!
> 
> ...


It could be worse, I heard through the grapevine that a pro went out to dinner after a day at a field trial and bragged to someone how one of his clients had a bunch of dumb dogs with him she was wasting her money. Unfortunately, his client's sister was sitting at the next table and overheard him. How long do you think his client took to pull the dogs off his truck?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> It's official, i have ZERO game left.
> 
> I give up!
> 
> ...



Maybe you should measure the circumference of your testicles and tell us if their shrinking?

/Paul


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Maybe you should measure the circumference of your testicles and tell us if their shrinking?
> 
> /Paul


Paul,
He's married. If they are shrinking, then his wrists and forearms are growing.:razz:

Tim


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

Rex Yoda Dah!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I'd love to go back and talk with both Charlie Morgan and Ray Sommers. They both had so much to offer and we knew absolutely nothing about retrievers. Stuff went in one ear and out the other. The only thing I can remember Charlie Morgan saying was he knew our pup's sire and we needed to bring our guy along slow--not train him every day. Okay, we didn't, but now I wish I'd had the sense to ask detailed questions and taken notes. Sheesh, greener than grass we were.
Tom Quinn is someone with whom I loved to talk. He really knew his dogs and how to train them. He moderated a field training session years ago for, I think, Sagehens/Northern Cal RC. My little lab and I were one of the working teams. I came across the picture the other day with all these old time field people sitting and standing around while Tom explained the concept we were going to do...or in my case attempt. His artwork is fantastic and I still read his book and always seem to find something useful in it. I wish he still trialed.
Suzanne B


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

I think talking Delma Hazzard would be an interesting conversation. It would probably make a good book.  There is some history there. Just would like to hear her side.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I would have said Torch Flinn if I hadn't just read the Dave Elliot book. I know there are folks who could post stories...(please)...I know she kept a vase of flowers on the dash in remembrance of her daughter, but I don't know how she lost her or if she was involved with the dogs too. Would also love to know if she had a favorite dog & why-yada yada.

Still (respectfully Vickie!) waiting for the Rex Carr book, but since I know absolutely nothing about him-was he a "hard" trainer who had a program that the dogs had to fit into or was he very much about the individual dog?

M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> I'd love to go back and talk with both Charlie Morgan and Ray Sommers. They both had so much to offer and we knew absolutely nothing about retrievers. Stuff went in one ear and out the other. The only thing I can remember Charlie Morgan saying was he knew our pup's sire and we needed to bring our guy along slow--not train him every day. Okay, we didn't, but now I wish I'd had the sense to ask detailed questions and taken notes. Sheesh, greener than grass we were.
> Tom Quinn is someone with whom I loved to talk. He really knew his dogs and how to train them. He moderated a field training session years ago for, I think, Sagehens/Northern Cal RC. My little lab and I were one of the working teams. I came across the picture the other day with all these old time field people sitting and standing around while Tom explained the concept we were going to do...or in my case attempt. His artwork is fantastic and I still read his book and always seem to find something useful in it. I wish he still trialed.
> Suzanne B



....Suzanne, anytime you feel like posting more...of anything, please  I love my Tom Quinn book..and when the going gets tough, I often open it and read...and loose myself in his artwork. That is never a hard thing to do, no matter how often I look...

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Becky Mills said:


> Andy Whiteley
> 
> Hey Judy - Andy Whiteley hugged me - EAT YOUR HEART OUT!!!!!
> Oh my. Here I am being heartless and cruel to another Golden person. What depths have I sunk to????


Becky ! :shock: .....


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

D Osborn said:


> ...........
> ............. At this point would just love to hang out and train with anyone-I have cabin fever!


Yes...LOL....I agree, Demi!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> I would have said Torch Flinn if I hadn't just read the Dave Elliot book. I know there are folks who could post stories...(please)...I know she kept a vase of flowers on the dash in remembrance of her daughter, but I don't know how she lost her or if she was involved with the dogs too. Would also love to know if she had a favorite dog & why-yada yada.
> 
> Still (respectfully Vickie!) waiting for the Rex Carr book, but since I know absolutely nothing about him-was he a "hard" trainer who had a program that the dogs had to fit into or was he very much about the individual dog?
> 
> M


"M"...would Rex Carr be more about making a program to fit a particular retriever..since he is so respected for the e-collar as we know it today? (absolutely no experience with the old collars, here). I have not read his books or watched his DVD's..Rorem/Carr DVD either. Hope someone posts to your inquiry..

Judy


----------



## TRC (Dec 13, 2007)

If I could go back in time I would like to meet:

1. Bill Rook of Bigstone kennels and ask as many questions I could about his views on bitch lines.

2. John Olin and Cotton Pershall of Nilo Farms. I would like to thank them for the time and money(millions in the 50's) they put into dysplasia and other canine diseases. Meeting King Buck would be great as well.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

2tall said:


> Richard, you are the one I want to talk to! I do not know enough yet to ask the appropriate questions of all the old sages, but I know you could tell dog stories that would deepen my enthusiasm for this sport



Every time Richard posts some history, especially regarding the great Field Trial Golden Retrievers...  ... makes the Forum a better place. 

Much appreciated, Richard..

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> I second Dave Rorem as well. I was extremely fortunate to have spent most of the day during the latest Nat'l Am sitting next to Dave and asking him questions (I did not know who he was at the time, otherwise I would have been too intimidated to set my chair next to his; newbie's luck I guess). I have learned so much from him that day. I'd love to go to his handling seminar once I have a dog that is handling.


That is great! Hoping to watch Dave in a field trial...or two! Send me some notes if you would like..actual trial situation! 

There was a very nice Golden on his truck, "Skipper"..that (I found out at the end of the first workshop day) is an uncle (on sire's side) to to our young boy. Honestly...what a bit of luck. ..should have paid a bit extra for the priviledge!! Interesting..the things that inspire one, or encourage...

Judy


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

A few days after Christmas I got to spend an afternoon with someone who I've always had the deepest respect for as a retriever trainer, my grandpa, Dick Wier. Every dog he's had has been legendary in my mind. The way his dogs love him is unlike anything I've ever seen. In my whole life I've never heard him holler at a dog...if he so much as raises his voice, they act like the world has come to an end and they'll do anything to fix it. This has been the same with several breeds with all different personalities. He's kinda my trainer/hero and I spent the day with him to introduce him to my 7 month old BLF "Dutch". Some things had changed though, he greeted me in his driveway, confined to a wheelchair...a sight I'd never seen before. I took out my pup and let her run a little then threw some bumpers for her. I was so nervous! The old man is a loving grandpa, but has always been a very intimidating guy....not much impresses him. Dutch was steady for her bumpers and her obedience was great! I put her back in her kennel and we walked into the garage to relax a little. Now I have some great memories of grandpa in his younger years but for the rest of my life, I'll never forget him sitting in that wheelchair in a heavy woolrich jacket with a glass of scotch in his hand as he said, "Joel, if I was ten years younger, I'd die to have a dog like her." I damn near got choked up...


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

All that aside, I'd like to hang out with my hometown boy Richard Halstead sometime!


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> I damn near got choked up...


I don't know you or your Grandfather, but I DID get choked up on that.

Better enjoy the time while you can regards

Bubba


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Everyone says Rex,,,, and I agree totally! But how many of you know anyone,, especially any woman, who has actually trained with him??? I know of 2 gals and they told me about their experience. 

Rex had them crying like a baby......

Rex was not for the "now a day" woman trainer.....

Be careful of what you wish for.....

Angie


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Joel Thorstad said:


> All that aside, I'd like to hang out with my hometown boy Richard Halstead sometime!


Joel If you want to come and talk to me you have to drop that dual citizenship claiming Lino/Wilmar it's all Lino or Nothing. Quick Quiz: What does Lino come from?


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

haha, your calling me out on the dual citizenship huh? well, when I finish school in may and move back (looking at a house on lake drive kinda near Trapper's) I'll be more than happy to drop the willmar citizenship...as far as Lino goes...I've heard it was named for the rice creek chain of lakes, but I've also heard it was named for the original "Lino post office" that operated for centerville before Lino lakes was created... care to enlighten me?


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Joel what are you studying in school? If I recall correctly it is a USGS soil type for this area, I thought it was a play on Line of Lakes when I moved here.


----------



## Joel Thorstad (Nov 10, 2007)

I've studied a lot of things Richard, mostly sales and marketing, but after several years in sales and marketing I found I don't care for the nature of the job, no offense to anyone in that profession. I spent last year working for a convent as an engineer and realized I really enjoy helping people, so after a semester of dairy management (because I love farming, dairy especially) I am finishing EMT and Firefighter classes. Kind of hit a few different spectrums but I just do what I love...


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Judy wrote: "There was a very nice Golden on his truck, "Skipper"..that (I found out at the end of the first workshop day) is an uncle (on sire's side) to to our young boy." 

Was it Escapade Red--Kent Sweezy's dog? Isn't it fun seeing furry relatives.
Suzanne B


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish I could have spent some time with and around Kim and Jim Moses.

Chris


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> Judy wrote: "There was a very nice Golden on his truck, "Skipper"..that (I found out at the end of the first workshop day) is an uncle (on sire's side) to to our young boy."
> 
> Was it Escapade Red--Kent Sweezy's dog? Isn't it fun seeing furry relatives.
> Suzanne B


Good Morning, Suzanne...yes, that is the very dog! The first day of the workshop, I drew him to handle on a triple...then two blinds after. He was such a lovely retriever... 

A "Lab person", also at the seminar gave me some history on him. She knew him well ..what a nice house, kennel on the truck and around other dog's (of all ages..puppy on up) that he is. That she would take him in a second. It was wonderful to hear such things about our "Sebec's" pedigree. 

If I ever have the opportunity...would thank Kent Sweezy..for having "Skipper" with Dave! I know..LOL..it was a "chance" meeting but one that I cherish..a stroke of luck! 

Enough "passion" here, "Mr Pickering" ?  

Judy


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK-OK, I wanna change my vote. Just got the new RFTN and read the tribute to Marvin Blount.

I wanna know this gentleman.

Day late again regards

Bubba


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

It was a nice write up.


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

Cotton Pershall I feel that's where it really started.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Interesting thread – just last month I ponyed up and asked my vet if he could introduce me to someone I would like to take instruction from. I hope it happens.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the best trainers ever are training right now. They may not be the father of this or that or the innovators beyond their time but they have taken what the best of yesteryear produced and have made it better and more effective. So I'd rather train with those who are consistently successful today - and I've had the priviledge to do so in some cases.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> I think the best trainers ever are training right now. They may not be the father of this or that or the innovators beyond their time but they have taken what the best of yesteryear produced and have made it better and more effective. So I'd rather train with those who are consistently successful today - and I've had the priviledge to do so in some cases.


I 2nd Dave's post. I think he's right on and training with the best of today is as good as it can/could be.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

too hard to choose....

Mitch Patterson, Steve Parker, Bill Burks, Linda Harger, Dom and Norene Szechenyi (whom I've already met  - but would love to train with), Bruce Mitchell....

Juli


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

Bruce just got a new Peake, so you might be in luck!


----------



## Larry Huskey (Sep 25, 2005)

I have had the privilege to train with John Martin over the past 20 years. He has had 4 double header winners & 1981 NFC-AFC Orion's Sky. He has done all of his own training. He has been through the tennis shoe training days to the present e-collar programs. To say he has a wealth of knowledge about dogs would be an understatement. If you ever get the chance to train with or just sit and talk to him about dogs do not pass it up.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

greg magee said:


> Bruce just got a new Peake, so you might be in luck!


lol...only if he wants to come to Alaska...

Juli


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

sky_view said:


> lol...only if he wants to come to Alaska...
> 
> Juli


He's a cheap date, some water to train on and some local beer and i'm sure he'll be on his way.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Terry Thomas said:


> Cotton Pershall I feel that's where it really started.



Orin Benson and his trained retrievers were already a hit in 1941, especially his clown Spike An Irish Water Spaniel. His trained retrievers had already had notoriety for their sportsman shows in the Milwaukee area.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

awesome topic so bumping it back on Top.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

I just read through them all very good read, there are many great trainers out there and I wont lie I want to meet and train with them all - I am almost positive I could gain some knowledge well worth my time from each of the people listed.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

john fallon said:


> Lanse Brown. Qualified dogs for74 Nationals! I'm Impressed and that don't happen often. ;-)
> 
> john


Lanse is incredible, I have never seen someone so connected to their dogs.
He talks about Rex and lately about Rorem. Training with Lanse is like going to a seminar for free.
You train, not just run marks and blinds. Lanse remembers everything about everything. Genius


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

golfandhunter said:


> Lanse is incredible, I have never seen someone so connected to their dogs.
> He talks about Rex and lately about Rorem. Training with Lanse is like going to a seminar for free.
> You train, not just run marks and blinds. *Lanse remembers everything about everything*. Genius


And a gentleman too. When I judged in AL a couple of years ago the club treated me and my co-judge very well. Lots of help of course at the Cattle Ranch... The club sent out thank you cards. But the surprise was a letter I received in the mail the week after the trial from Lanse. This was a letter from Lanse representing himself, not the club... He thanked me for judging and complimented the trial (he did not place). He had a few more things to say in the letter which I will not repeat here, but it was quite a letter to receive from a handler of a trial who was not the winner (or even a place) in the stake you judged. It showed me the amount of respect Lanse has for the game.


----------



## mostlygold (Aug 5, 2006)

Torch Flinn. I would love to hear her thoughts on breeding and goldens in general. 

dawn


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd go along with Mostlygold and Torch Flnn being the Golden gal that I am. When I first met Jackie Mertens at a Michiana trial years ago, I thought I had met the Wizard of Oz. I was thrilled! Now I get to train on her property one day a week and we are great friends. To train and listen to Judy Rasmuson as well is a wonderful learning experience. Very lucky me....now.. it's going to be 70 degrees and there is water everywhere so we're off to train!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

People of past..Billy Wunderlich,Orin Benson (couple of totally different ways there)
People of today...Jim Gonia (from what I`ve read we think very much alike) and Dave Thompson (has helped my boy alot)and like the way his dogs move.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Larry Huskey said:


> I have had the privilege to train with John Martin over the past 20 years. He has had 4 double header winners & 1981 NFC-AFC Orion's Sky. He has done all of his own training. He has been through the tennis shoe training days to the present e-collar programs. To say he has a wealth of knowledge about dogs would be an understatement. If you ever get the chance to train with or just sit and talk to him about dogs do not pass it up.


John is good people!!!!Was at dads funeral but could not find him afterwards to talk.Can still hear that big boomin voice of his. Jim


----------



## ehf (May 13, 2010)

James Lamb Free of Freehaven kennel


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

jd6400 said:


> People of past..Billy Wunderlich,Orin Benson (couple of totally different ways there)
> People of today...Jim Gonia (from what I`ve read we think very much alike) and Dave Thompson (has helped my boy alot)and like the way his dogs move.


Jim, I just got home from spending 5 days with Dave (and Rich). We got rained out a day or so.... In the down time we sampled some different various blends of Rye and I was able to get Dave to tell some stories.

40 years +/- in the game....Some great stories.

I can't share though....What happens at Winter Training Camp stays at camp. 

P.S. I've got the S drill down pat now.

Randy


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rnd said:


> Jim, I just got home from spending 5 days with Dave (and Rich). We got rained out a day or so.... In the down time we sampled some different various blends of Rye and I was able to get Dave to tell some stories.
> 
> 40 years +/- in the game....Some great stories.
> 
> ...


I hope dave explained it!!!!Ha Jim


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Marshall Field. He would have been one of the first folks to bring labs over and the stories he would have told about buisiness in general would have been fascinating.

I don't see how anybody could top Judy Aycock. She knows more about training dogs that most folks could ever imagine.


----------

